# Back to School



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

yep had that as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Mmmmm, interesting

In Oct Nicky asked me what I intended to do regarding the 17th. I said 'ask me in 3 hours'
3 hours later I asked , 'well?'
Nicky's reply...'don't bother'
Something about 'showing a full understanding yahda yahda yahda'

Come next Nicky day out it may well have changed!

Big question is...WHAT do we get out of it exactly? I'm 'Father Jacked' if I know

I am paying £15 to go to a Tech Talk shortly. Last time I was asked to 'not be so confrontational' FFS! *I* [along with others] am paying their wages...we will see what transpires [_and it will, promise:whistling2:]_


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

have to say I think the 17th waste of time as really it's no great change from 16th, really should have been 16th ammended


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

sparkie said:


> have to say I think the 17th waste of time as really it's no great change from 16th, really should have been 16th ammended



17th edition KERCHINGGGGGGGGG!
16th ammended no KERCHINGGGG!


Oh, and don't forget the optional add-ons. Like the Book that tells you how to understand the book
Sangs and solutions.....ever read it? Awesome; the stuff i didn't know could be written on a :whistling2:

Now I'm on a role [roll?]
NIC newsletter advertises a 'pole' for getting cables behind a false ceiling [made one yers ago 16mm ega tube inside 20mm inside 25mm inside 32mm inside a waste pipe]. Shows a bloke doing it....'No need for moving steps etc' just take out 2 tiles......strangely it doesn't show him going back to clip the cables AND as we all know the cables should be clipped; how is he going to do that without getting behind the ceiling and/or moving his steps

Same as the British Standards...bit of a change and get slapped for £125.00p FFS!


...........................rant finishes


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Had the ECA bloke (sales person) leave me a message.
Thing is until we are 3 months within needing to move, I object in paying the same organization twice and agreeing to pay a percentage of our turnover, yes they want to see accounts (**** off) will possibly choose NIC but we have ages to decide.

I think the only way this country will ever make bs7671 work, is by only licensed electricians doing work, when a landscape gardener can wire barns RAF and get away with it- it's a joke.
Like neighbour asking for cleats and parts as he was doing his outside wiring
(guess my reply)


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

sparkie said:


> I think the only way this country will ever make bs7671 work, is by only licensed electricians doing work, when a landscape gardener can wire barns RAF and get away with it- it's a joke.
> Like neighbour asking for cleats and parts as he was doing his outside wiring
> (guess my reply)


,


AND we need to stop Buy and Queue
Sh!!tty Electric and all the others selling their wares to all and sundry


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

sparkie said:


> have to say I think the 17th waste of time as really it's no great change from 16th, really should have been 16th ammended


I have been told that they will only do do 2 amendments after that it is a new version.

Amendment No 1 2001

Amendment No 2 2004


----------



## allspark (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Frank

Just make sure you dont get on a waste of time course:thumbup:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

wtf, do I sense baiting


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

